# New Onix



## Koop (Oct 23, 2005)

Although I'm still recovering from my car vs. bicyclist episode, I picked up my new Onix today. I won't be able to complete the set-up for a few weeks when I regain some use of my left arm. I also have to change out the Equipes for my SSC SL's and install the flightdeck.


----------



## Koop (Oct 23, 2005)

*More pics*

The bottom bracket has plenty of beef, should have good lateral stiffness with outboard stay attachment.


----------



## Koop (Oct 23, 2005)

*Fsa Slk*

I'm looking forward to trying new components like the FSA SLK with Mega EXO BB.


----------



## Koop (Oct 23, 2005)

*Seat/Top tubes*

I like the understated Onix emblem and the smooth lines.


----------



## Koop (Oct 23, 2005)

*Dropout*

Detachable RD hangar. A nice touch although I've only damaged 1 RD hangar in 20 years.


----------



## Koop (Oct 23, 2005)

*Downtube*

Orbea is prominent on the downtube. I never thought I'd buy CF cages but here they are.


----------



## Koop (Oct 23, 2005)

*Fork*

FCM fork on the '05 Onix. 2006 has the AC fork. Weight weenies will know that the FCM is 400 grams while the AC is 520 grams.


----------



## Koop (Oct 23, 2005)

*Seat post*

Zeus CF seatpost. Did you expect alloy?


----------



## Koop (Oct 23, 2005)

*ITM Stem*

ITM ForgedLite Carbon stem and bars. Not weight weenie material but has the bling factor. I think I'll like the wing bar shape, another new component for me.


----------



## Koop (Oct 23, 2005)

*Top Tube Logo*

I like the understated top tube logo. It still says Orbea 4 times on each side of the bike! Make that 5, there's the www.orbea.com on the chainstay.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Koop said:


> Although I'm still recovering from my car vs. bicyclist episode, I picked up my new Onix today. I won't be able to complete the set-up for a few weeks when I regain some use of my left arm. I also have to change out the Equipes for my SSC SL's and install the flightdeck.



I hope you're doing better. Get well soon and enjoy your ride.

It looks like an awesome rig!

Joe


----------



## rcsting (Jul 6, 2005)

Very nice!

Sent you a PM


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Looks fine...*

You asked me for a review of the bike's setup. Looks OK to me. Only a couple of comments. I assume that the stem is an 80 degree. This requires about 1cm more spacer under the stem than an 84 degree. Get some clear vinyl tape to protect the paint on the head tube. Those cable housings will rub thorugh the paint quickly. I route the cables on my Campy equipped bikes with the right cable to the left cable stop and the left cable to the right cable stop, crossing the cables under the down tube. This routing usually keeps the cable housing from touching the head tube.


----------



## Koop (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks for looking and for the tips. I have a little more seat post and stem spacing than I'm used to, my first sloping frame. The fit feels right though.


----------



## floresb (Aug 29, 2005)

*great bike!!!*

Fantastic looking machine! I have narrowed my choices down to Orbea, Trek and Specialized. Your Onix in those colors is right at the top. I am just not sure which bike to pull the trigger on - 5.2 Madone, TCR Comp1/0 or Tarmac. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## Koop (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks. Sent you a PM.


----------



## Angelracer (Dec 12, 2004)

Koop said:


> Although I'm still recovering from my car vs. bicyclist episode, I picked up my new Onix today. I won't be able to complete the set-up for a few weeks when I regain some use of my left arm. I also have to change out the Equipes for my SSC SL's and install the flightdeck.



We have lots in common...I pulled a car vs. bike thing too a few months ago. I still havent fully payed off my bike yet though, but its in the shop waiting for me. Hopefully when I get done finals I'll be able to pay it off. I can't wait to get it, I wish they had the Blue frame set when I ordered mine, I ordered the silver frame, oh well, I think silver is pritty nice looking anyways. Good luck with your Onix.


----------



## Koop (Oct 23, 2005)

Angelracer said:


> We have lots in common...I pulled a car vs. bike thing too a few months ago. I still havent fully payed off my bike yet though, but its in the shop waiting for me. Hopefully when I get done finals I'll be able to pay it off. I can't wait to get it, I wish they had the Blue frame set when I ordered mine, I ordered the silver frame, oh well, I think silver is pritty nice looking anyways. Good luck with your Onix.


Best of luck on your recovery, both physically and financially...

I've put about 300 miles on my Onix (it was difficult at first due to my injuries) and can say it's the best bike I've ever had. I was concerned at first about the way it cornered but once I put my Mavic Ksyruim SSC-SL's on (which I was accustomed to) it's a masterpiece. Wheels make a difference! This is a well engineered and well made product.


----------

